# san remo SR50A



## Bigal (Nov 13, 2015)

has anyone heard of these grinders or know if there any good or better than a mazzer?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Similar to a Mazzer you can use the same burrs in them.


----------

